# Vag-com in Lanarkshire/Glasgow area



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

as above, anyone have or know someone who has it?

ABS light has came on, will obviously get it checked out by a garage, but theres a few other bugs that are annoying me aswell

i know graham/grizzle has it, but if anyone else does and can help i'd be grateful!

Cheers,


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

If you go onto www.scottishvag.com im sure you will find someone with it.

also sure GlasgowRob on here has it (or did have)


----------

